# Typical Heat Pump



## mkamalakkannan (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello and good evening to all,

I am looking for some information on typical heat pump design parameters to improve my own understanding. 

Is there a typical value or generally accepted industrial design practice value for 
1. Delta T between Air and Refrigerant in the Evaporator for optimum performance
2. Delta T between Air and Refrigerant in the condenser for optimum performance

Also is there a typical level to which the heat pump will raise the temperature, meaning what is the difference in temperature between the refrigerant in evaporator and refrigerant in condenser?

Is there a standard somewhere which recommends these typical ranges for optimum performance?

Thanks in advance for your time and help
Kamal


----------



## FreeAir (Oct 18, 2014)

mkamalakkannan said:


> Hello and good evening to all,
> 
> I am looking for some information on typical heat pump design parameters to improve my own understanding.
> 
> ...


If you have air in your evaporator you'll have bigger fish to fry before you start tweeking your superheat to get optimum performance.


----------

